# Audi 3.0 TFSI: First Official Details on Their Anticipated Supercharged V6



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We have no photos yet, but trust me we're staying on that. Audi AG released the first text via their PR outlets that highlights details of the new 3.0 TFSI engine. Despite rumors of turbocharging and combination turbo and supercharging like the Volkswagen TSI engine, the engine is definitely supercharged and combined with new direct injection technology. 
By the way, you'll note power levels reported in the article are low at 290hp. Bear in mind this is likely the A6 tune and not the S4, which is still expected to be 330-340hp. Don't be surprised either to see this engine go into the Q5 and replace the 3.6 in the Q7.
*EDIT:* Pic Added. We've seen this one before, so we're looking for more and will publish as we find it.









More after the jump.
* Full Story *


----------



## berns_man (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Audi 3.0 TFSI: First Official Details on Their Anticipated Supercharged V6 ([email protected])*

Is that for certain? I am just about to take delivery of a 3.6 s-line. That would be kind of a downer, if a more powerful engine is coming out in a couple of months.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi 3.0 TFSI: First Official Details on Their Anticipated Supercharged V6 (berns_man)*

Nothing has been stated officially, though I've heard it from a few sources. Sorry I can't give you anything definitive, but I'd put the chances at likely. Thing is, you can drive yourself crazy waiting for any given upgrade. Wait a year let's say for a 2010 Q7 that may have it and there might be a facelift in a year out from that. Diesel's also coming next year. My advice would be to buy your car and enjoy it as you probably need a car right now anyway.


----------

